# Solved: DI-524 Not working



## Honeyman (Jun 28, 2005)

Upon returning from my parents house this weekend, my router (DI-524, Version E1) was not working. All the lights were on, so I unplugged the router for about a minute, and restarted. Upon the restart, my Slingbox that uses a wired connection started working again, but I could not get a wireless connection. I tried to wire my laptop to the router, but my ethernet jack does not work. I tired my girlfriends computer and one of her ethernet lights is yellow and the other is orange, so I can't get that wired connection to work on hers either. At the same time, the Slingbox is still working. I went through the "setup wizard" wirelessly again to make sure things were set properly and now nothing works. It was showing I was connected to the network, but again, I was not getting an internet connection. Now, I am unable to even connect to the network. The network does show up in the list of available networks. Power light is solid, WAN light is flashing as if receiving a signal, Status and WAN lights are constantly blinking in rhythm (blink.blink.blink). Am I going to have to get a wired connection to make sure the settings on the router are correct, or to update the router settings, or does it sound like the router has crashed. The router has only been used about two months. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, IMO the DI-524 is a piece of junk! I've used a number of D-Link routers, that one is the worst of the lot.

Some things you can try here, assuming you have a cable modem or a DSL account that does NOT require PPPoE configuration for the router.


Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues. If that fails, the router is probably dead.


----------



## tek guy (Dec 30, 2006)

:up: If the router really experience for a constant drops you may ask for replacement when you call D-Link. May I know if your router is purchased in Canada or US? Coz if you are in Canada you may try to use the firmware version 5.11 which is not located on the D-Link support website. 
ftp://[email protected]
User: customer
Pass: dlinkcustomer
http://support.dlink.ca/faq/view.as.../ DI-774_revB / DI-704UP / DI-714P+ / DI-624S

ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Gateway/di524_revE/Firmware/di524_revE_firmware_510.zip

http://support.dlink.ca/products/view.asp?productid=DI-524_revE#firm


----------



## Honeyman (Jun 28, 2005)

I am in the process of updating the firmware. FWIW, I agree this router is a piece of junk, but it was gift, so I am using it. Other info that may be helpful. I can ping the router when my computer recognizes it. My slingbox has started working again, but no internet and no IP address to the router. Also when the cable modem (Time Warner Motorola Surfboard SB5101) is plugged into my girlfriends ethernet jack, the same yellow and orange lights come on instead of green. Could this be a cable modem issue instead of router since I can ping the router and the slingbox works through the router?

By the way, the router was purchased a year ago in the US. I am now just getting around to using it because I moved.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Depending on your ISP, your modem will only work in a limited area. When I had Comcast, I took my cable modem about 2 miles to a friend's house, and it wouldn't work there, and his wouldn't work here. However, they work fine connected in their correct locations. Comcast's local gateways (scattered around the area), have provisioning for each attached modem's MAC address, and if the modem is moved outside that limited area, it will not connect to the Comcast network. I presume other cable operators probably have similar network layouts.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I have always been a big fan of Dlink but I would tend to agree with Johnwill on his assessment of the 524. I bought one for my sister and it was DOA when I bought it. We ended up getting a replacement which I kept and got her a different router. I took that replacement to my in-laws house and it died within 5 months. The one I got for myself has lasted almost two years and now the wireless doesn't seem to work anymore.


----------



## Honeyman (Jun 28, 2005)

I downloaded the lasted Firmware and still no luck. I tried calling Roadrunner tech support after wiring directly to the computer. Tech support said they could see the modem online, but that it was not connected to a computer or device. I even downloaded the USB drivers and tried connecting directly to the computer via USB, but no dice with that either. Tech support told me to carry in the modem and try another modem to see if that was the issue. After I get the new modem, I will update on whether I am still having the Di-524 router issue.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I gave my DI-524 to my brother, and he said it sucked enough that he went out and replaced it.  I told him I didn't want it back!


----------



## Honeyman (Jun 28, 2005)

I guess it turned out to be a modem issue. A new modem, reset and reconfigured DI-524 and a little other troubleshooting and I am finally back in business. If it had not been free, I sure wouldn't be using it. Thanks for the insights.


----------

